# Her Name Was :



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

I am currently researching some lesser known vessels, under a title of Her Name Was SS....

FIRST PART OF A SERIES LISTED BELOW, MORE TO COME :

DATES : HER NAME WAS :

30th January 1816 Boadicea

22nd June 1892 SS City of Chicago

24 December 1917 “Daybreak”.

13th January 1925 Cardiff Hall

17-09-1940 TREGENNA.

9th April 1941 S.S. DUDLEY ROSE

4th August 1941 The Tunisia 

MORE SHIPS TO COME, WILL INCLUDE INFO AS FOUND, LOVE SOME HELP, CHEERS. KEITH. http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

This is is all that I have found so far on the Boadicia. Keith.

“Her name was “Boadicia”.
Wreck of Boadicia 1816 Kinsale Cork.
The transport Boadicia was wrecked just off Kinsale Cork in 1816 , It was 
transporting the 82nd Foot to Kinsale and many were drowned, soldiers, 
wives and children. I believe there is a plaque with a very general 
statement about the incident in St Multose Church Kinsale. It would be 
interesting to know how many of those drowned are buried in the 
churchyard.

The following accounts are from "Shipwrecks of the Irish Coast, 1105-1993"
by Edward J Bourse (ISBN 0-9523027-0-5).

p.76 Seahorse

The transport Seahorse built in 1784 was wrecked in Tramore Bay on
30-1-1816. The vessel sailed from Ramsgate for Cork on 25-1-1816 carrying 15
sailors, 74 women and children, and 279 soldiers of the 2nd/59 Regiment. The
troops were recently returned from the Napoleonic wars in the Peninsula and
the Continent. The convoy consisted of the Seahorse and two other ships
Boadicea and Lord Melville, which were wrecked near Kinsale. An easterly
gale arose while the ships crossed the Irish Sea and the only sailor who
knew the coast fell from the rigging and broke his legs. The ship was unable
to weather Brownstown Head and soon lost her masts and rudder. Though her
anchors were let out she struck about a mile out in Tramore Bay. Only 30
survived and there is a memorial in Christ Church, Drumcannon. A memorial
plaque is set into the cliff face on the Doneraile walk opposite the site of
the disaster. The Waterford Ballast Board built pillars as navigation
markers between 1820 and 1823. Two columns were placed on Brownstown Head
and three on Newtown Head because of the number of ships lost in the area.
(186)

p.194 Boadicea

The brig Boadicea which accompanied the Seahorse lost at Tramore was herself
lost on Curlane rocks on 30-1-1816. They [the rocks] separate Garretstown
and Garrylucas beaches just west of the Old Head. The gale forced the ship
into the deadly lee shore of Courtmacsharry Bay. The vessel carried the 2/59
Regiment returning from the battle of Waterloo to garrison duty at Cork.
Most of the crew and complement numbering 255 were drowned. They were buried
in a mound on the beach. In 1900 the remains were exhumed and buried at Old
Court churchyard at the base of the Old Head. (194)

p.194 Lord Melville

The 818 ton Lord Melville also of the same ill fated convoy carrying the
82nd regiment struck the rocks 300 yards off the Old Head on the evening of
30-1-1816. The vessel remained intact and a boat was launched but swamped
and its crew of twelve drowned. Eventually the shipwrecked were saved by the
men of Kinsale Head lighthouse. The Lord Melville was a former East India
ship. (195)


References given in the back of the book:

186. J. of the Cork Historical and Archaeological Society, Vol. 11, 201-2,
1905. History of Port of Cork Steam Navigation.

194. J. Cork Historical and Archaeological Society, Vol. 7, 43-6, [1901].
Vol. 1, 236-7, 1895.

195. J. Cork Historical and Archaeological Society, Vol. 8, 53-5, 1902. Vol.
9, 131-2, 1903.

This book, and a companion volume ("Shipwrecks of the Irish Coast, Volume 2,
932-1997" by the same author (ISBN 0-9523027-1-3)), are invaluable starting
points for any in-depth research into shipwrecks on the Cork coast (or
anywhere else in Ireland).

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

“Her name was “City of Chicargo”.

Historical Information: 
Built by C. Connell of Glasgow in 1883, she measured 430 long x 45ft. wide, and grossed 5,202 tons.
She was powered by a 3 cylinder compound steam engine.
Owned by Inman & International S.S. Co.
After running aground, her propeller was kept running to prevent her from slipping into deeper water. 
The passengers were all rescued, as was their baggage.
Three days after the accident she listed and started to break-up.
She was commanded by Captain Redford who was suspended for nine months for speeding in fog and not checking his depth.

Courtmacsherry Bay bounded on the east by the Old Head of Kinsale and on the west by the Seven Heads, has a ragged stretch of coastline that has caused many a good ship to flounder, the area being well acquainted with shipwreck and maritime disaster.

SS City of Chicago shipwrecked at the Old Head of Kinsale - 1892
The Inman liner SS City of Chicago was built in Glasgow by Charles Connell & Co., she stretched to 132m in length, was 14m wide and had a gross weight of about 5200 tons, she was powered by a three cylinder compound steam engine. First launched on 23rd May 1883, the City of Chicago started her maiden voyage on the 18th September that same year from Liverpool to New York via Queenstown Cork (now Cobh). In the following nine years she would make regular crossings from Liverpool to New York carrying an average of 600 passengers and on a few occasions even carrying over 1100 passengers. A one way crossing would take about nine days. 

On the 22nd June 1892 a heavy fog hung low over the Old Head of Kinsale as the SS City of Chicago under the command of Captain Redford steamed across the southern tip of Courtmacsherry Bay. Unknown to the captain the ship was much further north than he intended and on a direct collision course with the treacherous cliffs of the Old Head of Kinsale. Had he throttled speed sooner and checked the depths there may have been some chance of saving the liner, but the City of Chicago ran aground on the rocks at Ringagurteen Point on the western side of the Old Head of Kinsale. 

Luck was surely sailing with those passengers on that foggy day in June 1892, not only were there no serious injuries, but miraculously while the liner had run aground it did not immediately sink. Captain Redford ordered the propellers be kept running to hold the liner firm against the rocks and prevent it from slipping back into deeper waters. All passengers were rescued and surprisingly also the passengers baggage. For three days the 132m long liner withstood the incessant battering of the Atlantic seas, but the proud liner finally suc***bed, listed to one side, then began to break up and sink. 
One hundred and ten years later the broken wreck of the City of Chicago still lies down there in her watery grave, twenty meters below the surface, at the foot of the cliffs at Ringagurteen Point.

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

“Her name was “Daybreak”.

THOMAS GREENWAY, Kinsale. R.I.P.

“Roll on, roll on, on western deep. That lulled my lovely boy to sleep.
Were I to know Lough Swilly’s shore. Would be your grave for evermore,
I‘d clasp you to my loving heart, And never would I let you part”. 

Thomas Greenway, of Kinsale : Memorial card.

SS.Daybreak 

Vessel Type: Steamer 
Location: South Rock, Co. Down
Cause of Loss: Torpedoed 
Location: “Lough Swilly”, Co. Down ?
Date of Loss: 24th December 1917 
Place: South Rock
Latitude (GPS): 54 25.293 North 
Longitude (GPS): 05 20.837 West
Owned by Scarisbrick Steamship Co., she was built 1911 by W. Gray & Co.
Powered by triple-expansion engines, generating 330nhp, giving a top speed of 10 knots.
She measured 340 x 48.5 x 22.6ft., and grossed 3,238 tons.
Had previously survived a surface attack by a U-boat in the Arctic Sea on 1st November 1916, beating it off with her own defence gun.
Twenty-one crew members, including the captain, died when she was finally sunk by torpedo from U-87 on Christmas Eve, 1917, one mile east of the South Rock Lightship.

The late John Bailie of Newcastle townland was the boat contractor attending the South Rock Lightship for 42 years before retiring in 1955. Part of his contract was that if the crew were short-handed he would remain on board. He described the loss of the steamer Daybreak on 24 December 1917, one mile east of the lightship-

'I remember being on the South Rock as a temporary, 2s/6d a day and feed yourself. On Christmas Eve 1917 about midday the Daybreak loaded with maize was torpedoed and 21 were lost. Her nose was cut clean off. It happened so quick her propeller was going round in the air as she sank. You talk about explosions, boilers bursting one after another.'

BRITISH MERCHANT SHIP LOST AT “LOUGH SWILLY, Co. DOWN”, DUE TO ENEMY ACTION. CHRISTMAS EVE, 24th DECEMBER 1917.

The loss of the steamer Daybreak on 24 December 1917, ...

The SS. Daybreak, ( 3,238grt ). Was a Welsh Steamer, loaded with maize, she was owned by the Scarisbrick Steamship Co., Built in 1911 by W. Gray & Co. She was powered by triple-expansion engines, generating 330nhp, giving a top speed of 10 knots, She measured 340 x 48.5 x 22.6ft., and grossed 3,238 tons. 

Although the Daybreak was a British Merchant ship, she was defensively-armed due to the state of hostilities, World War One, ( The Great War ). She was at sea near Strangford Lough shore, off the Ards Peninsula, in Co. Down and finally sank close to the South Rock. The South Rock is the largest of an extensive group of rocks 1 nautical mile North - East of Kearney Point. South - West of Belfast. (The Daybreak was earlier recorded as sinking at “Lough Swilly”, Co. Down”).

N/B (Lough Swilly, ( Loch Súilí in Irish ), is an inlet of the Atlantic Ocean, Co. Donegal, NW, Republic of Ireland.) Loch Súilí is a fjord-like body of water lying between the eastern side of the Inishowen Peninsula in County Donegal and the rest of northern Donegal ).

A mile off South Rock, en-route from,Huelve for Glasgow at Christmas time, in the month of December 1917, she was attacked by a German U-boat. The Daybreak had previously survived a surface attack by a U-boat in the Arctic Sea on the 1st day of November 1916, beating it off with her own defence gun. At about midday on Christmas Eve, 24th December 1917, 1 mile East from the South Rock LV, she was torpedoed without warning and sunk by the enemy submarine, the U -87, 21 lives were lost including the Master, that night before Christmas.

Quote : “Her nose was cut clean off. It happened so quick her propeller was going round in the air as she sank. You talk about explosions, boilers bursting one after another.” The late John Bailie of Newcastle townland.

'Beware the South Roc (sic), on which many brave ships have perished; for it is overflowed every tide and no crew can save their lives, if the wind blows high'
-Co Down Harris 1744.

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

dont know about 'Daybreak' 1917 
Claymore shipping Co.
Daybreak [1]
1920-1924
3,102 t.
1920 built Craig Taylor Co.
laid down as WarTemple for the shipping controller but completed as Daybreak
1924 to Oiya Shoji K.K. Japan renamed Aikoku Maru, wrecked off Cape Shakotan 12-1-1937


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

“Her name was “Cardiff Hall”.

Historical Information: 

Built by W.A. Young & Co. in 1912, she grossed 3,994 tons, measured 350 x 50.8 x 25.6ft. and was powered by 241 nhp triple-expansion engines generating 9 knots.

She was owned by R. & H. Hall of Cork, she was bound for Cork from Rosario with 6,000 tons of maize.

During a severe storm she was smashed against the rocks. The wind blew some of her cargo onto the top of the 150ft. cliffs and a 2 ton portion of her keel landed on a ledge 40ft. above the sea.

Her commander, Captain John Bowen, and her 28 crew were lost.

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

Her Name Was SS.Tregenna 

@ 

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

“Her name was “Dudley Rose”.

S.S. DUDLEY ROSE

The Dudley Rose Straddled by a stick of bombs from a lone Heinkel He 111K on 9th April 1941, this 1600-ton Admiralty collier was hit close to the bridge and sank soon afterwards, though all her crew of 16 were saved. She was built in 1929 by Hendersons of Partick for Richard Hughes and Company of Liverpool. She was powered by triple-expansion engined made by McKie and Baxter of Glasgow sited aft, and was carrying 2200 tons of coal from Plymouth to Portsmouth, though she had called at Dartmouth on the way.

This 250ft ship was 4 miles from Berry Head lighthouse on a bearing of 150º when attacked. She now lies on the sea bed in 35m at 50 23 38N; 03 26 20W. She stands 6m proud and is upright and complete, though some of her coal has spilled out on the sea bed on either side of her. She has been trawled into many times and divers say there is net all over her, so great care must be taken, the binnacle is still in place on the centre of the bridge, though the compass has been gone for some time. A feature of the bridge of the Dudley Rose is the large concrete blocks lying there. These were originally bolted to the wooden walls of the wheelhouse to protect against shellfire or bomb splinters, and the fixing bolts can be seen. 

Dudley Rose
Then began a grim catalogue of Luftwaffe attacks and sinking. On 2nd April the WILD ROSE had to run ashore after she had been attacked off the Tusker Rock. Just seven days later the DUDLEY ROSE was bombed and sunk in the English Channel and in another seven days the ANGLESEA ROSE suffered the same fate off st. Ives. Early in May the PINK ROSE caught fire and sank following a collision.

2nd April 1941. When on a voyage from Dublin to Cardiff, and in a position some twelve miles South East of the Tuskar Rock Lighthouse, the WILD ROSE was attacked by German aircraft. (Seven days after the attack on the WILD ROSE her sister ship the DUDLEY ROSE was bombed. She sank in the English Channel.

Wreck Off Brixham coast. ( Less than 4 miles. )

Steam Tug PORTWEY
9th April 1941 : Tanker “Buesten” and collier “Dudley Rose” while in convoy, were attacked and sunk off Berry Head. Portwey and other vessels went out to assist in rescuing survivors.

FOWEY ROSE
R. Hughes & Co.; 1923; /. /. Abdela & Mitchell; 470 tons;
142-1x25x11-6; 8-5 knots; compound engines. The steamship 
Fowey Rose, Capt. Alfred Tyrrell, was bombed and sunk by German aircraft 
on July 5th, 1941, at a position approximately 20 miles S.W. of Govan's Head, 
Pembrokeshire. Capt. Tyrrell and seven of her crew were killed. Capt Tyrrell 
was in command of the Dudley Rose when she was bombed and sunk in April 1941.

The Dudley Rose – is a dark wreck at 30 - 35m. Absolutely covered in life and lots of huge scary jellyfish! not really a wreck for without fairly powerful torches.This is a deep dark wreck. There is an inky gloom over rusty girders covered by anemones. It seems as though the only light comes from our torches which picked out hundreds of white Plumose anemones that seemed to cover every inch of this large wreck.


The Dudley Rose ( The last ship served on by James Joseph Greenway.)

In Memory of
JAMES JOSEPH GREENWAY
Mercantile Marine, RNR
Born at Kinsale.
1908
who died age 30, on 28th September 1938


JAMES JOSEPH GREENWAY
Son of the late Thomas and Nora Greenway; of Kinsale. husband of Elizabeth Daisy Greenway.
Remembered with honour BY HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS

“Regrettably, it is recorded that James Joseph Greenway,has crossed the bar”. ‘His Sailing Hath Ended’ ‘MAY HIS NAME LIVETH FOR EVERMORE’

JAMES JOSEPH GREENWAY, (RNR). R.I.P.

Born : Kinsale, ( 01/01/1908.) 
James Joseph Greenway AB 
Aged: 30
Died: (Blongy West Wharf, Chantenay, Nantes ,France.) 28/09/1938 

OFFICIAL LOG of the :
“DUDLEY ROSE”

1.00am. 28/09/38. Blongy West Wharf. Chantenay.

at approx 1.00am. Mr.V.Larsen, Steward, called me and reported that 
whilst lying in bed unable to sleep, he heard a splash and immediately
went along to the gangway to find that Greenway(AB) had fallen into
the river whilst coming on aboard. all hands were called at once ,and
a thorough search was made, but no trace of the man could be found. at
1.35am the police were notified by telephone and arrived on the scene
about 2.15am. This man was accompanied by Rees(AB) and Reynolds 
(Sailor, when this accident happened. at the time of this accident, the
regulation B.O.T. gangway was out, and a light on same.

1.00pm 5.10.38. Barry Dock.

The effects of the late Mr. Greenway, together with balance of wages 
amounting to 19/9. nineteen shillings, nine pence were this day handed
to Superintendent, Board of Trade, at this port.

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

ALL INFO WELCOME, Thanks. Primary interest SS.TREGENNA. 
There were FIVE Tregenna’s.

In January, 1880 the second steamship built for Hains
was named Tregenna. Like many other large tramp companies, their ships were registered in small places on the coast; Edward Hain used the family birthplace, St. Ives.

TREGENNA 1880-1892 
( 92-To Leith Owners 20-CAP LA HEVE. 23-CARRIE 33-Broken Up )

TREGENNA(2) 1892-1915 
( 15-STATHE 26/09/1916-War loss )

TREGENNA (3) Torpedoed/sunk 9 miles South of Dodman Point by UB57 on her maiden voyage from the Tyne to Gibraltar with coal. 26/12/1917
26/12/1917-War loss on her maiden voyage

TREGENNA(4) 1919-1940 ex-WAR BULLDOG 17/09/1940-War loss
TREGENNA Torpedoed/sunk NW of Rockall on voyage from Philadelphia to Newport in HX71 with steel, thirty three crew lost. 17/09/1940

TREGENNA(5) 1949-1959 59-SAFINA-E-NUSRAT 76-Broken Up Gadani Beach

SO FINDING MORE DAYBREAKS, is not suprising, ALL INFO IS IMPORTANT, Thanks again for your help. You may be able to help further with another quest, RE: Tregenna. Easier to look at our website, than for me to type all details, but the Tregenna had an Australian crew member, WE WOULD LOVE TO JUST LET RELATIVES KNOW HE IS NOT FORGOTTEN. Thanks again. Keith.
http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

Ross Charles Cole Aged 24 B1597 Deck hand, Kalinga, Brisbane, Australia. 
Royal Australian Naval Reserve. RIP. SS.Tregenna. September 17, 1940.
Son of Cyril Charles and Constance Jane Cole, of Kalinga, Queensland, Australia. LEST WE FORGET. 

The following poem to be passed onto relatives, if we can find them / any.

The Treganna Poem

By Joe Earl

Picture yourself in a convoy on a wild September day,
Astern of a ship named Tregenna – just three cables away, 
She’s steaming along at eight knots,
with a cargo of steel in the hold, 
Pitching heavy in head seas, into the spray and the cold.
When all of a sudden a U-boat dodging the escort screen,
Fired a salvo of tinfish, tracking through fast… unseen, 
This lethal spread of torpedoes became Tregenna`s death knell, 
Just as her bow descended, headlong into the swell.
It was a fatal plunge that the ship was in, 
Breached below her deck-line, through the plates so thin, 
Her freight stowed heavy and low, beneath an empty space, 
Quickly led to foundering, when water took its place.
The ocean rushed in so quickly, leaving no time to prepare,
She dived on her nose and kept going, stern shot high in the air,
The watch on the bridge jumped clear, perchance or not to drown, 
Only four abandoned her - as the ship went down.
Now you have the story when in the vessel astern, 
Two minutes it took to reach there, horrified to learn, 
There was no sign of Tregenna - just Atlantic waves, 
Thirty three men within her, bound to deep sea graves.
Sinkings were so frequent on a convoy’s run, 
But our merchant seamen still defied the Hun, 
One reason why our monument stands there to remember,
Is for the likes of these men, who died here that September.

J.S.Earl Bristol M.N.A. Nov. `05 


We hope that the Her Name Was SS. Web Site, will not only pay tribute but also aid all interested parties, assist in recording all information for future generations and be of interest to everyone.

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk


----------

